# Ship Container Air tight



## robert23239

So these shipping containers are water tight and I have heard could be air tight. This is to protect things from rusting when at sea. Could it be possible to store haylage inside and no molding . Anyone try it ?


----------



## Vol

robert23239 said:


> So these shipping containers are water tight and I have heard could be air tight. This is to protect things from rusting when at sea. Could it be possible to store haylage inside and no molding . Anyone try it ?


Shipping containers would not hold very much volume as far as hay or haylage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Shipping containers are not air tight and would not substitute for plastic wrap. Mike


----------



## Whistling Dixie

Robert, I realize this topic is old but as I have experience with this exact topic I feel I should make a few comments.

Containers do have a couple of small vents built in, other than that they are seriously tight. I store small squares in one and at some point last summer it developed a small leak in the back corner of the roof. This lead to the back three rows getting wet. Since the doors were closed due to heavy rains the mold went crazy! The entire container had some level of mold on it. Luckily I'm feeding my own cows and was able to sort through and dispose of the worst and feed the rest. I did lose about 50 bales. Since then I have discovered the doors need to be left open as much as possible. Even when you don't have leaks, if you live in a humid climate like Southeast Texas the bales will still have a substantial amount of moisture. If I bale and store the bales and close the doors, by tomorrow morning I can go to the container open the door and see condensation all over the ceiling. This tells me the bales need to breathe and released moisture must have some way of escaping. Going forward, we only close the doors when bad weather is forecast. Also once the hay has had time to "acclimatize" and reaches equilibrium its safe to close the doors more often. Just keep a watchful eye on it.


----------



## chrisjohnsons

Great to know, Whistling Dixie. Hopefully you will prevent moisture build up and mold this season. Good luck.


----------

